# Job offer in Dubai



## adamski (Jun 7, 2010)

Hello all,

I'm an Aircraft Engineer currently in Basel in Switzerland and have been made a good job offer within a business jet corporation in Dubai and would like to accept but before I do I have many questions rolling around in my head that I can't quite find the answers to online.

1. I would like to move with my girlfriend with whom I live with here in Switzerland but have heard there can be many difficulties in moving to UAE if we're not married due to the arabic laws?

2. What would be a good area to move to, to be close to a shops/near a beach/sports etc seeing that I'd be working at the airport (taking consideration of traffic for travel etc)

3. Does anybody know much about mortgage deals, where's best to go and what deposit would be required (if at all). What sums of money do banks lend in comparison to your earnings (for instance in the UK they would lend 3-4 times your salary or here in Switz where you need 25% deposit no matter what etc)

4. Would my partner require a job/job offer before she could move to Dubai on a residency visa?

Thank you very much in advance to anybody who takes the time to respond with anything that maybe of a help to me, it would be much appreciated.

Cheers,

Adam.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

adamski said:


> 1. I would like to move with my girlfriend with whom I live with here in Switzerland but have heard there can be many difficulties in moving to UAE if we're not married due to the arabic laws?


It's illegal and if caught you will both be deported and possibly imprisoned. That said loads of people do it without any bother. If you are going to risk it, I suggest your girlfriend wears a ring, and if asked you, introduce her to neighbours, building security etc as your wife. Put all the bills in your name. 

Realistically, the only time you'll run into problems is if she fell pregnant, then she/you would need to leave Dubai or face prosecution.



adamski said:


> 2. What would be a good area to move to, to be close to a shops/near a beach/sports etc seeing that I'd be working at the airport (taking consideration of traffic for travel etc)


Dubai is fairly small, doesn't take long to go from one end to the other. Various beaches are not that far and you're always near a mall. Is there accomadation being supplied through the job? If not best thing would be to take short term lease of 1-3 months in a hotel apartment, get a feel for the place and make a decision once you know the place a bit.

That said, Mirdiff is near the airport, some good value villas there and popular with expats. Downside is, it's more family orientated and parts are under the flight path. Garhoud is nearby, some accomodation there but not much. The edges of Diera are fine for apartments and ten mins from the airport. Oud Metha is just over the creek and not too far. On a good day though it shouldn't take more than 45 mins to go from the Marina to the airport so you might want offset a commute with an area you might like more. Hence the suggestion to take a short let first.



adamski said:


> 3. Does anybody know much about mortgage deals


This is just my personal opinion but for various reasons, I would never buy a property in Dubai and generally would advise anyone else tread very, very carefully. 



adamski said:


> Would my partner require a job/job offer before she could move to Dubai on a residency visa?


Yes, as it's illegal to cohabit/have unmarried sex you cannot sponsor your partner. She can come on a 30 day visit visa though that can be renewed on a 3 hour round trip to Hatta.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

If you read the sticky thread clearly markeed to be read before posting half of your questions would be answered....

-


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Might also be worth double checking that it's definitely Dubai International (DXB) Airport that you'll be working at. The new Dubai World Central airport opens later this month for cargo traffic, but I believe they're going to have maintenance facilities, etc, too. That would make a difference to where you want to live.


----------

